# Uber vehicle year requirement for NYC 2018



## Leigh Sherling (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi all, I'm hoping to start Uber driving very soon but can't find the latest year requirements for a vehicle. Trying to contact uber is a nightmare. I'm considering using a 2008 or 2009 VW jetta, will this car be ok or does it have to be newer? The site says 2006 but I'm unsure how updated that is. Thanks!


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

It's on the uber site but not easy to find. Don't trust any other source than the uber site because the requirements can change. 

You can just go through the signup process (it doesn't cost anything) and see what happens.

Get a promo code first before you start the signup process.


----------



## Leigh Sherling (Apr 4, 2018)

whiskeyboat said:


> It's on the uber site but not easy to find. Don't trust any other source than the uber site because the requirements can change.
> 
> You can just go through the signup process (it doesn't cost anything) and see what happens.
> 
> Get a promo code first before you start the signup process.


Thanks for the advice, I'm going to go into an Uber greenlight office tomorrow and find out. I'll update after I hear.

Also, where would I find a promo code?


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Any driver that you know will have one so they can get a referral bonus or look around the web for uber ads that are recruiting new drivers, they will often have a sign-on bonus if you go through that link.


----------

